# Spider webs in arborvitae



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdee, all!

Hey, anyone know what species of arachnid I'm dealing with, via the attached photos of their fine, fine (and yet relatively dense) webs?

This season is the first I have not sprayed these arborvitae with TalStar although I did give 'em all a good root drench dose of the SYSTEMIC "Merit" Imidacloprid back in April. (So I am deducing whateve this web weavers are they are NOT mites or any other arachnid that is actually eating the plant flesh itself.)

Anyone know what they might be?

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

"... Bueller? ... Bueller?" :lol:

Well, whatever the little arachnids are, I hit 'em with the label recommended amount of TalStar early this morning so, if they were potential threat to the already severely weakened shrubs (deer candy year round now :-( hopefully they'll be gone .... at least til next season!  :shock:

(Of course, the DILEMMA in trying to manage arachnid /spiders is the fact that using any insecticide can only work "IN CONTACT". That is, IIRC, because arachnid / spiders DO NOT "GROOM" themselves they can wade through most insecticides after the product has dried and not be fatally effected ... which makes me wonder if the same is true for Insect Growth Regulators ????  :ugeek:


----------

